# Blackfin Tuna - King Mack - Destin - 7/26/14



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Put in yesterday morning around 6am. Bait going nuts all over the place and dolphin were having a buffet. 

Finally got a couple live cigs and Lys and started to troll around. 

Hung a king on a yozuri. Got him to the boat and was trying to get the lure out of him and my other rod with a live cig gets smashed. I had no clue what was on the other end. 35 mins later, had a 29lb blackfin tuna in the yak. Hardest fight I've had on a kayak.

Here is the vid...

http://youtu.be/VeaNtjJIwf8





















Almost didn't go out too....


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

NICE VIDEO!!! Now you have to get a new gaff! ha ha Thanks for the post!


----------



## Fishing For Fun (Jul 27, 2014)

*Way To Go!*

Congratulations, nice catch:thumbup:


----------



## Ridefish (Jun 8, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## just add water (Jan 4, 2008)

Great video.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Slob blackfin! They will put up a fight thats for sure!


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

JD7.62 said:


> Slob blackfin! They will put up a fight thats for sure!


Whooped. My. A$$.


----------



## g40 (Apr 27, 2014)

Nice!
I was going to go this weekend but the wind seemed too much for a first gulf kayak trip.
Great video.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a fine day right there!!! Congrats!


----------



## crappie (May 26, 2014)

Awesome video! Nice fish too.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Good stuff! Congrats on that! While you were fighting, I was getting skunked in Navarre


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Man I was out trolling today thinking how awesome it would be if a Blackfin found itself on my line. Awesome catch.


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

Chuckled as you stopped only for a second to admire your handy work at the bent gaff, only to go back to beating it and have the end fly off. Congrats on the pig BFT.


----------



## Yakin_it_up (Jun 16, 2013)

That's awsome getting that blackfin. Hopefully that is a sign of things to come.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice, love the video !! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Scott


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Great video. :thumbsup:

BTW, that's a neat rod holder/trolling combo you have. :thumbup:


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice fish. I like those rod holders, btw .... gotta build me some.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Nice BFT man! Hopefully I can knock one of those off this weekend.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Thats totally bad ass dude :thumbsup:


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Great video and catch. Congrats


----------



## BnB (Jun 24, 2014)

Awesome video man

:notworthy:

I laughed when your gaff broke


----------

